# 2013 TDI Beetle - 10k oil change interval?



## midorialexandros (Jan 7, 2010)

I took my beetle to the dealer for its 10k service yesterday and asked them to save me some of the oil. Against my better judgement I waited the 10k to change it. This oil is so burnt BLACK it looks like conventional oil ( in color ). I'm quite concerned about this, as I have -never- seen synthetic oil come out looking like this. In all my previous cars I changed the oil myself at 5-7k whenever there was a good special on synthetic at the store.

Thoughts?


----------



## widecamels (May 26, 2011)

My 2.0t is coming up on 5k and I'm changing it I'd like to save the money and not do it but I'd rather not take the chance with as much money is tied up in this car..


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Turbocharged engines turn oil black very quickly, turbo diesels even quicker. Your oil color has very little to do with it's ability to protect the metal bits in the engine. If you don't believe me send off a sample to blackstone labs and see for yourself.

Check your dipstick after just a few miles on any TDi on the lot (even those with only 10 miles) and you'll see that the oil is now black as tar. It's just the nature of the beast.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

I change mine at every 5K. 

If you really want to know what's going on with your oil (and the entire combustion process in reality) I highly recommend using Blackstone Labs' Free Kit. 

They charge for the analysis but it's not very expensive at all.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

eunos94 said:


> Check your dipstick after just a few miles on any TDi on the lot (even those with only 10 miles) and you'll see that the oil is now black as tar. It's just the nature of the beast.


This. Diesels can turn their oil black in seconds. We have 2 diesels, one gasser. When I change the oil on my GTI, I actually am taken aback by how clean it is :laugh: What you are seeing is normal.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

had a 2010 TDI, 10k changes never hurt that car.


----------



## TIRADO (Jan 27, 2013)

I was going to wait for my free 10k service but did a 5k myself due to an unplanned road trip and the oil was black and I used/ burned 1 pint, glad I did it and it was so easy having the oil filter on top...


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

5k max for TDI...and 10k is their way of getting by the cheapest. 

my brother is a car junkie and he says that the higher the carbon the more abrasive. Its like

50 grit or 1000 grit, both sand, but one takes longer to get through.


----------



## midorialexandros (Jan 7, 2010)

Called the dealer about warranty concerns. If I change the oil myself and all that ****. They said VW doesn't care as long as you follow your scheduled maintenance program. Obviously VW wont pay for it, but who cares about that ****. Its a 35k vehicle. Cheap insurance to just change every 5k.


----------



## jervert (Dec 10, 2012)

10,000 mile oil changes for TDI. Anything less and you are wasting your money


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

We're still changing oil by its color??? Brings me back to 30 years ago. 

VW spec oil that's in the TDI motor is very robust. Unless it's not running properly or you're driving in severe conditions, it should be okay to go 10k. If you want to make sure, have a sample sent to Blackstone and see. First 20-25k will have higher metal wear due to break-in, then the numbers taper out. 

This topic have been discussed many times on tdiclub.com and many there have had samples tested.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

OP - I can tell you VW dealers (at least my VW dealer) only use Castrol 50501 for TDI engines. I understand your concern with it being black, black oil, but VW clearly knows what they're doing (contrary to anything you'll read on TCL)

I'm sure its fine. :thumbup:


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

jervert said:


> 10,000 mile oil changes for TDI. Anything less and you are wasting your money


why do other manufactures recommend at 5k like Benz. Also Benz uses a very large and more efffiecent oil filter for their BlueTec engines.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Diesel engines normally turn the oil black very quickly. Only judging from my MF 35 D tractor. looks bad but still does the job.

Considering all the money you spent and will spend on the car if it makes you feel better, and i think it will be a little better for the car, pay for every other change and let the dealer do it. Good records and you will have your piece of mind.

VW wouldn't go for the 10K changes if it wasn't sufficient. They want VW's going 100K miles plus, good advertisement for them. i think you are definitely safe with 10 K changes now:

My 2010 GTI has 7800 miles and it has been changed by VW 4 times. my miles are low but i will change my oil at least every year, so far it has averaged every 8 months.

The way it is going on the TB it will be about the same.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Babie said:


> why do other manufactures recommend at 5k like Benz. Also Benz uses a very large and more efffiecent oil filter for their BlueTec engines.


MB has been using Flexible Service System (FSS) for a while, so there's no fixed oil change interval. It uses a number of readings... amount of fuel used, average speed, time, etc since last change.


----------



## midorialexandros (Jan 7, 2010)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> OP - I can tell you VW dealers (at least my VW dealer) only use Castrol 50501 for TDI engines. I understand your concern with it being black, black oil, but VW clearly knows what they're doing (contrary to anything you'll read on TCL)
> 
> I'm sure its fine. :thumbup:


:thumbup: I think I am going to send it in for analysis, I had the dealer give me a container of the old oil.


----------



## 1958 harry (Jul 12, 2013)

Its perfectly normal for Diesels to turn the oil black! Your VW can be on Longlife servicing, which is 20k or 2 years which is fine for the engines.

Most new cars in UK now have service intervals of 18-20k. Our Nissan Juke Diesel has a service interval of 18k or 12mths.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> OP - I can tell you VW dealers (at least my VW dealer) only use Castrol 50501 for TDI engines. I understand your concern with it being black, black oil, but VW clearly knows what they're doing (contrary to anything you'll read on TCL)
> 
> I'm sure its fine. :thumbup:


Go to a different dealership. They are using the wrong oil for your '11 TDI. 09+ TDI's require VW 507.00 oil, not the 505.01 (for the Pumpe Duse engine).


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

It's a diesel, 10k is a breeze.


----------

